
A Letter to All Present and Future RSS Syncing Platforms (2014) - messo
https://rss-sync.github.io/Open-Reader-API/rssconsensus/
======
messo
This seems like an unsolved problem to this day. Does anyone know about any
active efforts to define an "Open Reader API" of any kind?

I have been thinking recently that it would be _great_ to have a simple server
that handles your RSS/podcast subscriptions and keeps track of the
read/undread status, either as a simple linux deamon or maybe even as a
serverless (decentralized / IPFS / OrbitDB) sync solution. Then anyone could
make apps for any platform on top of it.

